# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Día Forestal Mundial: Los bosques son indispensables para un suministro de agua de calidad

## Salut

Ea, voy a hacer un poco de _lobby_ por mi sector... jijiji

Pa algo estamos en el Día Forestal Mundial, en el Año Internacional de los Bosques...  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> *Día Forestal Mundial: Los bosques son indispensables para un suministro de agua de calidad*
> 
> Para el año 2025, 1 800 millones de personas vivirán en regiones donde hay escasez total de agua, y dos terceras partes de la población mundial podrán sufrir condiciones de falta de agua. *Los bosques capturan y almacenan agua y pueden desempeñar una función importante en el suministro de agua potable para millones de personas* en las megalópolis del planeta.
> 
> Así las cosas, los miembros de la Asociación de Colaboración en materia de Bosques invitaron a los países a dar más atención a la protección y ordenación forestal para el suministro de agua limpia.
> 
> *Los bosques son parte de la infraestructura natural de cualquier país y son esenciales para el ciclo del agua* -indicó Eduardo Rojas-Briales, Subdirector General del Departamento Forestal de la FAO, antes del Dia Mundial del Agua, de las Naciones Unidas, que se celebra el 22 de marzo en este año-. *Reducen los efectos de las inundaciones, previenen la erosión del suelo, regulan las capas freáticas y aseguran un suministro de agua de alta calidad para la población, la industria y la agricultura*.
> 
> Los bosques, por lo general, son una óptima cubierta vegetal para las cuencas de captación que suministran agua potable. Las cuencas hidrográficas forestales proveen una gran parte del agua que satisface las necesidades domésticas, agrícolas, industriales y ecológicas.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/03/dia-forestal...ua-de-calidad/

----------


## perdiguera

Es evidente que los bosques son necesarios e imprescindibles si queremos dejar algo saludable a nuestros hijos y nietos.
Por cierto, dos árboles de la Sierra de Alcaraz son pagados por mí, a cargo de dos coches. ¿Tienes algo que ver con su desarrollo?, si es así cuídales bien.
Un saludo.

----------

